# What was your most memorable concert?



## Philpug (Nov 15, 2008)

I saw Queen in 83. 7th row on the floor. Awesome Show, Freddy Mercury was quite the showman. Billy Squire opened for them.


----------



## Phillycore (Nov 15, 2008)

ok I'll bite...  It's between a few though..

I went to see Public Enemy back when I was in high school (circa late 80's early 90's I'm bad with dates)  for the Nation of Millions tour and I was one of 2 Caucasions who actually went.   Had front row floor seats at the Spectrum (Philly, Pa.) and was nervous as all hell being there, but I was a huge PE fan at the time.. (still like them) During the concert Chuck D pointed me and my friend out and I almost shat myself thinking man I'm screwed....  but it ended up being completely the oppositte....he was completely cool and showed us respect for coming and supporting Rap music.   Something that was pretty much unheard of back then...    Something I'll never forget...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2008)

Organic Groove Farmers....1998


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2008)

Peter Gabriel, '87
Pink Floyd, '89 (I think, pretty hazy if ya know what I mean)
Bon Jovi, '99.  6th row.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 15, 2008)

Dan Fogelberg at Vail doing a benefit concert in the late 70's


----------



## Philpug (Nov 15, 2008)

Steely Dan for their first reunion concert in 96 was great

Robert Plant on his first solo tour. Phil Collins on drums.

Asia was an awesome show too. 

Bowie on the Serious Moonlight Tour was fun

The Pretenders "Learning to Crawl" at the Tower Theater

Squeeze at The Mann


----------



## skidbump (Nov 15, 2008)

Saw Van Halen at garden..dont remember it
Saw Aerosmith in Hartford...dont remember it
Saw Kansas in  Hartford...dont remember it
Saw Ted Nugent at Lebanon vally...dont remember it
Think i saw Foghat at the Chance in Poughkeepsie... don't remember it.
Almost saw the Grateful dead but missed turn into city and said screw it.
Saw Jackson Browne at Saratogo...remember a tree that i was holding onto while i got sick
Saw Beach Boys at Saratogo...i remember that..


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 15, 2008)

On the floor at the Centrum in Worcester for Nine Inch Nails in 1995. Insane show. Very physical experience. I barely remember the second half of the show and I wasn't even on anything... it was just sensory overload. I think PWEI opened that night. That was NIN at its self loathing best.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 15, 2008)

To many to list!! Regardless here's a few that come to mind...

JGB (Jerry Garcia Band) Rochester, NY 1993
Phish/Santana - Stowe, VT 1992
Phish - SUNY Potsdam 1991


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2008)

Van Halen, 2nd row at the Hartford Civic Center in 1991. It was my first concert and VH was my favorite band at the time. Alice in Chains, way before they were ever known, opened for them.


----------



## Phillycore (Nov 15, 2008)

grilledsteezesandwich said:


> organic groove farmers....1998




wtf??


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 15, 2008)

Libarace, late 70's, Westbury Music Fair.  Laugh all you want but that's what got me hooked on live music.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 15, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Libarace, late 70's, Westbury Music Fair.  Laugh all you want but that's what got me hooked on live music.



I saw Libarace in the 70s as well in NJ. Couldn't believe what a great performer he was.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 15, 2008)

Maria McKee in a smokey bar in Berlin 1989 right after the wall came down. Not especially because I'm a big fan (I did like Lone Justice), but because of the whole atmosphere of the time.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 15, 2008)

Lets see, where to start, I'm sure I'll miss plenty:

Deep Purple -  Early 70s at the Felt Forum in NYC, one of the loudest and best shows I ever saw.

Queen - In the 70s, opened for Mott the Hoople on Broadway. Both were great, most memorable part of that show was Freddie Mercury doing "Hey Big Spender" as an encore

Bo Diddly - Meadowbrook in NJ. Unbelievable how a 60+ yr old could play rock.

Clash - Many times, but at Bonds Disco in NYC, they literally closed the place. 

Ramones - All through the 70s at CBGB

Police - Their first show in the states, also CBGB

Talking Heads - CBGB

Plasmatics - Audition night, CBGB

Yellowman - SOBs in NYC

Led Zepplin - 70s, Madison Square Garden

ELP - 70s Roosevelt Stadium Jersey City, NJ

Trio - Ritz NYC (Da Da Da )


OK, sure I'll think of more, save them for later


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2008)

Okay, MOST memorable, superlative. Instead of listing a buncha great concerts, I will try to decide on one. Hmmmm......

Tough call... Don't recall being sober enough to remember any of them too well...

The Who - Farewell tour # 2 - Foxboro Stadium - June 30 1989.

Coolest part was when it started raining at the end of the second set, when they played Love Reign O'er Me


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 15, 2008)

first live show eve was def my most memorable.  we were jr's in hs when we snuck down to nyc to see dave matthews and big head todd and the monsters at the roseland ballroom.  john popper came out for a number with dave.

but i have to say rob zombie and korn in binghampton while i was in college was a pretty sick experience.  zombies pyrotechnics and korns performance were unreal.


----------



## playoutside (Nov 15, 2008)

So many to recall, but some oldies with good memories that come to mind:

1977 - Eagles, Heart and Little River Band at the Meadowlands...my first concert, too young to drive there and one of our nutty parents agreed to pick us up after the show...what a mob scene

1981 - Bruce Springsteen 4th row at the brand new Brendan Byrne Arena...nothing like seeing Bruce in NJ

1984/85 - Twisted Sister and Dokken at the Worcester Centrum...not really my kind of music, but hilarious seeing all the guys dressed like Dee Snyder including the hair

1987? - Bonnie Raitt on Boston Common


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok, most people are naming big arena shows, those are the least memorable if not most disappointing shows for me.  

My favorite shows, Pearl Jam at Axis right after Alive hit the radio. Just cool to say you some them back when...

Slayer at Avalon, for an encore they came out and did the whole Reign In Blood album from start to finish. During Raining Blood they had fake blood raining all over the band. 

Motorhead at the Palladium. Had my nose broken in the pit, only time I've had my nose broken. Ahh memories. :lol:

Nashville Pussy at The Paradise. Didn't really know what to expect but they blew me away. Picture a band with the energy of ACDC in a little whole in the wall bar.

Henry Rollins and Keith Morris (I forget where ) together playing Black Flag tunes. FuManchu opened up for them too. That was a great show.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 15, 2008)

For some slightly offensive humor, I always tell the younger people at work that I saw Def Leopard when the drummer had two arms and that I saw Great White and lived to tell about it.


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Ok, most people are naming big arena shows, those are the least memorable if not most disappointing shows for me.
> 
> My favorite shows, Pearl Jam at Axis right after Alive hit the radio. Just cool to say you some them back when...
> 
> ...



True, but this was THE WHO, man... Also Pink Floyd both at Foxboro in '94 and Hartford CC in '87...

But for the smaller ones?

Ron Wood at The Sting - circa '93
Outlaws and Whiskey River Band at Toads - circa '95
Max Creek - Lake Compounce '89


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 15, 2008)

gd halloween '80 radio city acoustic/ electric
roundup allman bros et al jfk - just freakin funny cut water hoses riot
who jfk - drove from temple u in philly back to nj to take the "magic bus" back to the show
peter tosh / jimmy cliff tower theater phila
violent femmes rome italy - classic punk bar fight while jammin jesus walked on the water (?!)
dizzy gillespie south st phila
talkin heads stop making sense fairmount park
gd/dylan giants stadium fathers day before jg passed -  i remeber thinking wow he's bad...rip 
first of many newport jazz festivals
north mississippi all star /john hiatt keswick theatre last year - smokin'

and every time i see pat methany i get blown away
and although i never saw led zeppelin i did see dred zeppelin at CBGB's maybe andyz was tthere mon


----------



## Philpug (Nov 15, 2008)

White Stripes, Chevrolet Theater.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> True, but this was THE WHO, man... Also Pink Floyd both at Foxboro in '94 and Hartford CC in '87...



Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking anyone for their musical tastes. If anyones taste is screwed up it's mine. It's probably more the fact because I always get stuck with sucky nosebleed seats at big arenas.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 15, 2008)

In college at UVM, we had the Dead, Little Feat when Lowell George was still alive, and Springsteen when he was at the top.

U2 at the Fleet Center in ~2002.  

I had backstage passes to Don Henley's Concert for Walden Woods back in 1993.  Elton John, Sting, Aerosmith, Jimmy Buffett,  and Melissa Etheridge.

I had a season subscription to the Boston Symphony for a lot of years with seats around 8 or 9 rows from the stage.  The coolest thing I ever saw was the world premier of a piece called The Map by Tan Dun (Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon soundtrack composer) written for Yo Yo Ma (famous cello player).  I was sitting about 20 feet from Yo Yo Ma for the performance.


----------



## marcski (Nov 15, 2008)

This is hard to narrow down, here's what came off the top of my head:  

Numerous Dead and JGB shows.

I saw Chick Corea Eleckric Band open up for Spyro Gyra in 1986 at Albany's Palace Theater.  I was in College and the interior of that theater is beautiful which added to the entire evening...as did....  Chick Corea's Elektric Band rocked and imho blew away spyro gyra.

SPAC's jazz fest in summer of 86-87.  Got down way in front on the main stage for the evening performance which included the Tito Puento Orchestra and Santana. They were both on stage together at one point and it was awesome.  

Phish in Skidmore College's Gym. I forget the year.

Blues Traveler on a number of nights in their infancy at Mondo Cane/Perso in NYC.

Of more recent times years, String Cheese Incident's first gig at Radio City Music Hall.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 15, 2008)

Cool thread. Two in particular stand out for me.... 

U2 - Zoo TV Tour, Philadelphia Spectrum March 10th 1992. I had a behind the stage ticket but I found one empty seat next to a friend of mine in the lower level facing the stage that no one ever claimed and I ended up sitting there the entire night.  Oh and not to mention that the show was a mind blowing experience that changed the way I listened to music ever since. The Zoo TV tour is legendary.

U2 - Vertigo Tour 2005 - front row standing in front of The Edge the entire night.


----------



## hardline (Nov 15, 2008)

both would have to be two santana shows.

one the garden state arts center. was have a great time in like the 10 row dancing in my own world and some thug hit me in the back of the head and told me to sit down. i was a little out of it so i did. when i pulled my shit toghter i went and got security told him that he had hit me and they took him right to the sate troopers waiting outside. while 15 of us laughed our asses of as they kicked him out.

the paramount in nyc.

frigging right after jingo carlos brings out vernon reid, and then half way throught the song lenny kravitz. it was a fun show they played for 4 hours straight.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 15, 2008)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> Cool thread. Two in particular stand out for me....
> 
> U2 - Zoo TV Tour, Philadelphia Spectrum March 10th 1992. I had a behind the stage ticket but I found one empty seat next to a friend of mine in the lower level facing the stage that no one ever claimed and I ended up sitting there the entire night.  Oh and not to mention that the show was a mind blowing experience that changed the way I listened to music ever since. The Zoo TV tour is legendary.
> 
> U2 - Vertigo Tour 2005 - front row standing in front of The Edge the entire night.



U2 Joshua Tree, fantastic, People were singing "40" for an hour after the show.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 16, 2008)

Probably Rush, '02, Montreal. 5th row seat and it was my first concert. Awesome.

Honorable mention goes to SARSstock (or SARSfest, or a few different names,) '03, Toronto. Rush, Rolling Stones, AC/DC, Guess Who, and Justin Timberlake (yeah, I know- he got bottled pretty good,) made up the second half of the concert. Started at around noon, lasted til about 1 in the morning. Just me, some high school friends, and another 450,000 people. We were in the 25,000 closest to the stage - which meant we could actually see the performers.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2008)

Too many to list, but off the top of my head:

Phish on Halloween in 94' would certainly rate near the top of my list.  3 set show, 2nd set performed the white album in entirety; started at 9PM ended at 3:30 in the morning.

Great run of shows at the Melk Weg in Amsterdam in the spring of 04, 1st night String Cheese followed by two nights of Ekoostik Hookah

Les Claypool's Frog Brigaide set at the Mid Atlantic Music Fest in 03

AOD fall 06 at the Asylum in Portland

Nate Wilson Groups last show at the Stone Church

The Who show Paul mentioned

Every Jerry Garcia performance I ever saw


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 16, 2008)

Philpug said:


> U2 Joshua Tree, fantastic, People were singing "40" for an hour after the show.



I was in grade school during the Joshua Tree tour but I could easily imagine "40" going that long after the show. One more...U2 Elevation Tour, Albany, NY June 2nd 2001...Bono lost his voice and was really sick and asked the crowd on a number of occasions to help him. The crowd basically took Bono's place. He was so moved by it that he mentions what the Albany crowd did during the official tour video which was the Boston show a week later. Yes, for me there's U2 live then there's everything else.


----------



## roark (Nov 16, 2008)

No way I can pick just one. Highlights:

*Metallica*, Justice tour 88 @ Nassau col. My first show. I was 11 or 12. Buddy and I got lots of respect. Some dude spilled beer all over me, hilarious. The whole stage/ lady justice crashing was awesome.
*Day on the Green 93*, Oakland CA. Soundgarden, Faith No More, Queensryche, Metallica. Got there early enough to get the wristband required to get near the stage. Able to come and go as I pleased. Up front for FNM and Metallica. Patton was awesome, climbing the ~40 ft scaffolding on the stage, stage diving, etc. Fans absolutely destroyed the field during Metallica. Turned around to see a churning mass of turf flying through the air. Surreal.
*Phish 94* @ the Warfield SF CA, no security barrier, right up front. Glad I got to see them before they completely blew up.
*Joe Zawinul Syndicate* @ Yoshi's Oakland CA 97. Had the primo center booth, got to stay in between sets and chat with the band. Michael Walden was also in the audience that night.
*Fishbone* @ the Warfield 94? Caught a drumstick from the opening act (sweaty nipples, they sucked). Angelo pulls me on stage - first (and only) stagediving experience, surf a bit, get down, turn around, and catch Fish's stick.
*Primus* @ the Greek Theater UC Berkeley. Night of the DMV video shoot, it you freeze frame a shot over Les's shoulder I'm right up front. Ended up with a scab across my chest from being crushed into the barrier. Totally worth it. Unfortunately also the night of the murder of Polly Klass. We drove right by where her body was found on the way home.
*McLaughlin/DiMieola/DeLucia* Guitar Trio. Masonic Hall SF CA.
*McLaughlin* Trio (Chambers, DeFrancesco) Santa Cruz CA 95. Front row. Chambers was so explosive he knocked a cymbal off the stage.
*Herbie Hancock* - Luther Burbank Center CA. Showed up just after the show started, got front row center tix.
*Medeski Martin & Wood* @ the Fillmore SF CA 96. Shack Man tour. Charlie Hunter opened. Danced by ass off.
*Trilok Gurtu* - Some church in Bristol England. The Glimpse tour. Just happened to be there on vacation. Great band. Trilok's rappart with the audience is awesome. (Thick Indian accent) "You should not drink in a church". Mind bending percussion.
*Trilok & Bela Fleck* workshop at High Sierra. Special.
*Keller Williams*, High Sierra music fest 02? Spearheads 'Stay Human' was awesome, Keller running between mikes all over the stage adding falsetto layers.


----------



## hardline (Nov 16, 2008)

roark said:


> No way I can pick just one. Highlights:
> 
> *Metallica*, Justice tour 88 @ Nassau col. My first show. I was 11 or 12. Buddy and I got lots of respect. Some dude spilled beer all over me, hilarious. The whole stage/ lady justice crashing was awesome.
> *Day on the Green 93*, Oakland CA. Soundgarden, Faith No More, Queensryche, Metallica. Got there early enough to get the wristband required to get near the stage. Able to come and go as I pleased. Up front for FNM and Metallica. Patton was awesome, climbing the ~40 ft scaffolding on the stage, stage diving, etc. Fans absolutely destroyed the field during Metallica. Turned around to see a churning mass of turf flying through the air. Surreal.
> ...



ive been rockin alot of Medeski Martin & Wood early on fridays.


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 16, 2008)

Phish, '92 at SMC

Phish '94 Great Woods....Gamehendge. 

G. Love, Sunday River base lodge, '94

Zoo TV

Trey Anastasio Band, '03 Burlington, '02 Great Woods


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 16, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> Phish '94 Great Woods....Gamehendge.



Great Show!!!


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 16, 2008)

Saw Wings at Boston Garden, front row...yes Linda actually sang. 1976....Wings over america tour.....I saw Cream in 68 in Providence and amazing this show was just as loud...my ears rang for a week. Every song sounded pretty much just like the LP. Paul has always been a real professional musician. You might not like his stuff( I like most of it Ebony and Ivory is my nominee for worst No 1 ever ) but you gotta hand it to him. Pro. 

Boz Scaggs, Fleetwood Mac, Eagles Shaeffer Stadium 1975 also fought our way up to nearly the front row by the time the eagles hit the stage. Don Felder blew Joe Walsh's doors off btw, not even close......I was also very surprised at the time I recall with how good a player Lindsay Buckingham was....the Fleetwood / Mac rhythmn section I knew about from following the old Peter Green(one of my top 5 fav players before he went nuts) Fleetwood Mac days....  

Beatles Suffolk Downs 1966 (tho I was a wee pup and couldn't hear a whole lot // they had upgraded to the Vox super beatle amps by then and were a lot louder/ still hard to hear much over the screaming)

Best live shows I have ever seen tho were both w/i the last few years at small clubs....

Jonny Lang at Lupo's Providence and Tab Benoit at Chan's Woonsocket....

Tab Benoit, Cajun laced blues and the cat can play.

Jonny Lang could play too.....twin Vibro kings rigged in stereo

Gotta love those 72 Fender Tele Thinlines:flag:


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 16, 2008)

*duke*

another one....sometimes you just get lucky...

Couple years ok went out with my wife and oldest son for his birthday at a nice local italian restaurant that has since gone out of business. Midway through our delicious feast in walks a couple of guitar players and a double bass player with a drummer who sets up a snare drum and a high hat....

My wife whines "I was hoping for a nice quiet night, these guys aren't going to play loud I hope...."

Well they proceeded to play moderately loud.....

It was Duke Robillard.....and me being the guitar guy....well you know....

I swiped a few chops!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 16, 2008)

Philpug said:


> I saw Queen in 83. 7th row on the floor. Awesome Show, Freddy Mercury was quite the showman. Billy Squire opened for them.



Somewhere in my parents house are concert shirts from this show!  Did you see it at the original Boston Garden?

Top concert for me, I have to list a few:

Seen Rush every tour since Power Windows, they're all my favorite

Iron Maiden Powerslave Tour 1984 @ Worcester Centrum...... you just had to see it

Peter Gabriel So Tour 1987 @ Worcester Centrum

Pink Floyd Momentary Lapse of Reason 1988 Foxboro Stadium 20' from stage, just incredible

Grateful Dead 1990 @ Foxboro Stadium..... of all the GD shows I've been to, this one was my favorite

For pure, pure, comedy, Hole (Courtney Love), when they played @ Avalon in 1994... that lady is a mess!  Still makes me laugh to this day!


----------



## rueler (Nov 16, 2008)

I was also at the 94 Phish Great Woods Show where they played Gamehenge...awesome show...I remember the scene vividly with hordes of people mud sliding down the slope of the lawn area after a heavy downpour!!

Other memorable shows that come to mind (right now):

93 Phish at New Haven Coliseum--one of the holiday run shows (8 inch snowstorm delayed us and several hundred others from getting into the show on time)- we walked in as they opened the second set with fluffhead>fluffs travels>contact...the next day we drove to Stowe to ski for a week. The show was a good send off!  

94 Floyd at Foxboro (15th row seats)

93 Nirvana at Springfield Civic Center...one of Cobain's last U.S. shows

Recently, I enjoyed seeing SCI at the venue formerly known as Oakdale (8th row) in 2006 and at the Beacon Theatre, NYC in July of 2007...and I saw Keller Williams with WMDS at Toad's for the first time... Awesome show!


----------



## Philpug (Nov 16, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Somewhere in my parents house are concert shirts from this show!  Did you see it at the original Boston Garden?
> 
> !


No, saw it at the Spectrum in Philly.

Men at Work was a real fun show, The Fixx opened for them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2008)

rueler said:


> I was also at the 94 Phish Great Woods Show where they played Gamehenge...awesome show...I remember the scene vividly with hordes of people mud sliding down the slope of the lawn area after a heavy downpour!!
> 
> !



Indeed a fantastic show.  The weather made the narration all that much more mesmerizing.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 17, 2008)

Memorable means good or bad right?

Bad - Dream Theater, Old Bridge NJ 1999.  Band is an hour late.  After the first song, lead singer says "if you all came to hear Pull Me Under or any or our popular crap, you should just leave now".  And so I did.

Off the beaten path, Rusted Root at William Paterson University great percussion.

Not sure if this counts as a concert, but The Nerds at Katmandu in Trenton was a very memorable night for me


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Van Halen, 2nd row at the Hartford Civic Center in 1991. It was my first concert and VH was my favorite band at the time. Alice in Chains, way before they were ever known, opened for them.




I saw this same show in Albany!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Nov 17, 2008)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> One more...U2 Elevation Tour, Albany, NY June 2nd 2001...Bono lost his voice and was really sick and asked the crowd on a number of occasions to help him. The crowd basically took Bono's place. He was so moved by it that he mentions what the Albany crowd did during the official tour video which was the Boston show a week later. Yes, for me there's U2 live then there's everything else.





I was at this same show!  But, had crappy seats behind the stage.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Nov 17, 2008)

The most memorable concert I attended was U2's Zoo TV Tour - Outside Broadcast at the Saratoga Raceway.  I was 17 then and about to start senior year of high school....Not only was the show amazing, but, I was at the right age, I think, to experience "the greatest concert in my life".  I still get the tingles thinking about it.

All in all, I've been lucky enough to see five U2 shows.  The others were Popmart in Pittsburgh ("Pop" is a very underappreciated album), Elevation in Albany and MSG, and Vertigo in Paris (hearing 80,000 Frenchman sing Sunday Bloody Sunday in unison was both awesome and hilarious).


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 17, 2008)

I've been thinking about a reply for this. No doubt there are shows I can't recall at the moment.

Top 10?

1.   Bruce Springsteen, Stanley Theater, Pittsburgh, PA, summer '78- 5th row, small theater,  4+  hours,  never forget the first time
2.   Dave Edmunds, Riverboat President, New Orleans, LA, spring '82-rocking riverboat on the Mississippi, open bar
3.   The Clash, Bonds, NY, NY, summer '81?-3500 Clash fans in space for about 1500
4.   The Who, Madison Square Garden, NY, NY,  June '74-Keith Moon demolished his drum kit
5.    Leo Kottke, Bodles Opera House, Chester, NY, spring '01-guitar genius on stage alone in a room holding maybe 150 people
6.   Patti Smith, Montainlair Ballroom, Morgantown, WV, spring '76?-never foget this New York punk flopping around like a fish on the stage
7.   R.E.M., The Bayou, Baton Rouge, LA, spring '83-knew the bouncer, one of maybe 50 people in the place
8.   Santana (Aerosmith opening act), Charleston Civic Center, Charleston, WV, winter '75-Carlos at his prime
9.   Allman Brothers Band (Blues Traveler opening act), Waterloo Village, Byram, NJ, summer '91
10. Norah Jones, The Fez, NY, NY, winter '02-subterranian room shook everytime subway pulled into station across the street, intimate performance to maybe 50 people


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 17, 2008)

Since i'm teh oldest fart on teh board gotta do mine by Decades  

1.-1960  Hell i was an infant BUT BILL Haley and the Comets  at Utica Mem Aud -- GOOGLE them --TRUST me they WERE HUGE

2. The sixties early while in college  Wilkes - Barre Pa The Beach Boys and the Sir Douglas Quintet ( a faux Brit group ) 

3.Late sixties when i startewd working at a college we had groups all the time fo

3.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I've been thinking about a reply for this. No doubt there are shows I can't recall at the moment.
> 
> Top 10?
> 
> ...




Clash at Bonds was awesome. Was that one freaky club or what? Musical stairs, creatures coming out of the ceiling, laser lights....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 17, 2008)

oops SCREWED UP HIT WRONG key 

stuff from 70's at our college  Fleetwood Mac , Boxtops , BS&T , , 
"      "         80's """""""  forgot most of em they were all various hair bands  pretty forgetable --LMAO
90's i quit going don't like rap so saw no point in going 

However my favorite concert was  freaky . it was in late 60's we had the Kingsman - the bastids showed up 4 hrs late for  huge winter weekend  concert at our college , They were SO friggin STONED they could hardily navigate and we damn near didn't let them perform . 


They played for a crowd of 20,000 the nite before in DC and showed up for our small college with a sound set up for a crowd that size. Our enrollment   at that time was UNDER a 1000 so the sound level made your ears bleed 

But those SOBS put on a freakin show that was amazing for those times and in THEIR state of ALTERED reality


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 17, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Clash at Bonds was awesome. Was that one freaky club or what? Musical stairs, creatures coming out of the ceiling, laser lights....



That was indeed one of the most bizarre scenes I've ever been a part of. Junkies everywhere. Soooo many people.


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 17, 2008)

Got to add a couple more...

Not sure how I forgot this one, but Phish, '00 at the Roseland. Stood in a line that wrapped around blocks of Manhattan the morning of the show. A buddy and I ended up getting two of the final three tickets. Best moment: Blasting into "It's Ice." Place went bonkers....Of course I don't even want to think about if there was a fire that night. You couldn't move a muscle. 

SCI, Harborlights, Boston, '01. I realized they were legit that night. Great energy.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> That was indeed one of the most bizarre scenes I've ever been a part of. Junkies everywhere. Soooo many people.


 
Probably most memorable Clash show for me was at the Palladium, there first time in the state. Turned me into an instant Clash fan.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 17, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Probably most memorable Clash show for me was at the Palladium, there first time in the state. Turned me into an instant Clash fan.



The Bonds show was my one-and-only for The Clash. I had tickets for the show at Shea where they were supposed to open for The Who, but the show got rained out.

I was in the Palladium twice (although I'm pretty sure it was still called "The Academy Of Music")-New Riders Of The Purple Sage, and Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers/ Tommy Tutone.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 17, 2008)

The Who with Keith Moon back in the 70's
Jethro Tull also back in the 70's
Weather Report with Jaco at a small venue in OK city
Chick Corea at a small venue at Dartmouth College
Heart at the Boston Music Hall
B-52's at the PPAC in Providence


----------



## andyzee (Nov 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Bonds show was my one-and-only for The Clash. I had tickets for the show at Shea where they were supposed to open for The Who, but the show got rained out.
> 
> I was in the Palladium twice (although I'm pretty sure it was still called "The Academy Of Music")-New Riders Of The Purple Sage, and Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers/ Tommy Tutone.


 
Almost forgot Acadamy of Music, saw some good ones there:

Foghat
Humble Pie
Savoy Brown


----------



## noski (Nov 17, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Probably Rush, '02, Montreal. 5th row seat and it was my first concert. Awesome.



Me too- Rush at the old Montreal Forum, except it was 1979! What a light show it was. So much sound made by so few musicians is what really struck me.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 17, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> The most memorable concert I attended was U2's Zoo TV Tour - Outside Broadcast at the Saratoga Raceway.  I was 17 then and about to start senior year of high school....Not only was the show amazing, but, I was at the right age, I think, to experience "the greatest concert in my life".  I still get the tingles thinking about it.



Agreed...Zoo TV was the best for sure.


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 17, 2008)

As strange as it might seem to say now, after wanting them to go back to their roots, I sort of wish U2 was back in its glam-rock mode of the Achtung-Zooropa era. Not the Discotheque era, of course, but man, they were at the top of their game with the Zoo TV tour. Their new album is supposedly phenomonal though, so we shall see.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

I get a kick out of the fact that before I was a kid..HipHop/Rap wasn't even around much..Rap is 3/4 of what I listen to..


----------



## dmc (Nov 17, 2008)

Clash - Bonds Casino
Floyd - Doing the Wall at Nassau
Van Halen - Fair Warning Tour MSG
Stevie Ray Vaugan - Pier NYC
GD - MSG with Bruce Hornsby
Phish - Roseland
Dave Mathews Band - Wetlands(NYC)

Many many more...


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 17, 2008)

more...

LOUDEST...hot tuna capital theatre passaic nj
worst...Neil Young phila spectrum '82ish pink cadllacs or something rockabilly tour - just horrible
first...outlaws / molly hatchet '79 phila rectum - i think i puked some jack daniels on the way
longest....pat methany state theatre easton pa maybe '00 - first stop on the tour, 4+ hours covering the material for the whole tour. mrs snowbunski had enough after the first 2 sets went home and came back to pick me up


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 17, 2008)

Too many to list but here's a few

The most fun was Van Halen 1984 Jump---Syracuse Dome--David Lee Roths B-day, came out on stage chuggin' bottle of JD.

JT @ SPAC---just darn good weed

Reggea Fest in Burlington 86-89---good weed

Saw Rush somewhere in Canada sometime in the 80's

Phish so many time in Burligton before they were anybody---just another bar band

:wink:


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I've been thinking about a reply for this. No doubt there are shows I can't recall at the moment.
> 
> Top 10?
> 
> 1.   Bruce Springsteen, Stanley Theater, Pittsburgh, PA, summer '78- 5th row, small theater,  4+  hours,  never forget the first time



ooops, how could I forget Springsteen, 1973 in Providence.....surprisingly dude could really play that Esquire....and played solid for 4 hours.....

another good one.....

Joan Jett  at 9:30 club in DC 1980 or 81....out of her mind she was!!! Saw Marshall Crenshaw and the go gos there too.....but Joan Jett was outta control......


----------



## mondeo (Nov 17, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Saw Rush somewhere in Canada sometime in the 80's



This is the memorable concerts thread, not the vaguely recall a few of the details thread. :wink:


----------



## dmc (Nov 18, 2008)

mondeo said:


> This is the memorable concerts thread, not the vaguely recall a few of the details thread. :wink:



Saw Rush on the "Moving Pictures" tour...  good stuff...


----------



## JD (Nov 18, 2008)

Derek trucks band used to play a small bar in Clemson.  Ussually 30-40 ppl when he started. Love that!
Seth Yakavonne (sp) used to play Tuesday nights solo and scoustic at rim Rocks in Stowe about 100 feet from my apartment. I was often times the ONLY person there.  I would pull a chair up and make him play old blues songs for me for 2 sets.  That was a treat.  
Best stadium show was Metalica at Giant's Stadium.  
Best outdoor/festival experience was at the Atlanta Music Festival....First we stood at the edge of the stage for String Cheese's last set, Nn one knew them back in '96, and they were rippin it up!  Then when Santana came on the main stage and the Boomers kicked in I pushed way up front.  I lost my shoes, my shirt, and my friends but felt like I found about 10, 000 new ones.  I think my feet were litterally off the ground for the entire "jingo"/drum solo.  In the middle of the solo Carlos Started throwing drum sticks at the drummer on the kit.  W/o missing a beat he would toss his stick over his shoulder and catch the new one out of mid air.  Great performance!  

Others of note was G love stealing the show as an opener for Blues Travler on New Years at Irving Plaza, and the Black crows at the Beacon Theater, NYC.  I like small venues.  I feel like intimacy makes the show as much as who's playing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2008)

JD said:


> I like small venues.  I feel like intimacy makes the show as much as who's playing.



While I disagree with the later half of your statement, small venues are where it's at for me.  Aside from a music festival, the last show I've seen in a large venue was the final show of the 2004 Dead tour in Atlanta.

I guess when I think of 'concert' I associate it with a large venue.  99 times out of 100, I'd rather see a 'show' at a night club with a capacity of 500ish or less.  I even find the new Higher Ground Ballroom to be too big, though the showcase lounge is pretty sweet.

Club, location (capacity) memorable shows

Club Toast, Burlington (150) Greyboy All Stars, Charlie Hunter, Medeski, Martin & Wood,
Club Metronome, Burlington (200) Walter Wolfman Washington, Viperhouse
Nectars, Burlington (150) Seth Yavavonie and friends doing the entire Exile on Main Street album
Old Higher Ground, Winooski (550): SCI, moe, Disco Biscuits, Gov't Mule, Strangefolk, Soulive, Jurrasic 5, Trey Anastasio and the flourescent tubes, Keller Williams, The Slip, David Grisman, Hot Tuna
Big Easy, Portland (225),  Ryan Montbleau, Nate Wilson Group, Raq, Lettuce, Sam Kinninger 
Asylum, Portland (450), RMB, AOD, Strangefolk
Stone Church, Newmarket (197) Max Creek, RMB, Raq, Umelt, Percy Hill, NWG, Teal Leaf Green, AOD


I could go on and on.  I guess the point is and my handlesake should hint at it that I'm equally as passionate about seeing live music as I am about skiing.  

Seeing numerous shows was the only thing that really got me by during my 'exile years' of 2001-2003


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 18, 2008)

Ah, Club Toast. Caught moe. there in '95 on the suggestion of my roomate. Who knew? Coupla Belizbeha shows too, for anyone who remembers that name.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep, remember Belizbeha


----------



## 2knees (Nov 18, 2008)

GD Knick Albany spring of 91 i believe.  

first time i heard althea and the mighty quinn live.  both were just sick.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't recall.

It was that good.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 18, 2008)

Pink Floyd
Division Bell Tour, Foxboro Stadium, 1994
Floor seats in front of the sound board


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 18, 2008)

Grateful Dead in Rochester 11/5/77 (Dick's Picks 34).  My 1st Dead show during one of their best tours.  Best concert I will ever see and nothing else even came close.  This is what happens when your brain gets hit with 20 megatons of psychedelic drugs combined with an earth-shaking version of The Other One.  

Honorable Mention:
Talking Heads in Saratoga 1983.  Speaking in Tongues tour.  
The Who in Syracuse 1982.  The first farewell tour.  
Little Feat at Siena College 1978.  With Lowell George.  
B-52s and the Tubes in Saratoga 1984?  Crazy double-bill.
U2 at SUNY Albany 1983.  Right before they got really huge. 



Smaller venues:
Commander Cody at JB Scott's in Albany 1980.  The best club band ever. 
The Blasters at SUNY Albany campus center 1986.  We sweated thru our clothes.  
Frank Zappa at the Palace Theatre in Albany 1980.  Weird and hilarious.  
REM at JB Scott's in Albany 1984.  Also right before they got huge.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 18, 2008)

Metallica 1989 Lake Compounce of all places..


----------



## dmc (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Euler (Nov 26, 2008)

Phish @ Nectars in the late 80's many times.
Frank Zappa in Burlington, late 80s
The Iguanas - Maple Leaf Bar - New Orleans


----------



## andyzee (Nov 26, 2008)

Ahh, just remembered a good one. Aerosmith at Joint in the Woods around 75-76. This was a small club in Parsippany, NJ and for awhile there Aerosmith was playing weekly.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 26, 2008)

Great Big Show: Allman Brothers Band - Music Inn, Lennox, MA  8/1979

Theater size: Little Feat - Orpheum Theater, Boston, 5/1978

Large Club: Dixie Dregs, The Paradise, 1980 (I believe)

Small Club: Roy Bucannan - Johnathan Swift's, Cambridge, MA 1979


----------



## powhunter (Nov 26, 2008)

2knees said:


> GD Knick Albany spring of 91 i believe.
> 
> first time i heard althea and the mighty quinn live.  both were just sick.



Nice!!!!


Mt first GD show   Colt park in Hartford 1976...got real crazy at the end!!

1: Promised Land, Mississippi Half Step, Mama Tried, Deal, Cassidy, Tennessee Jed, Big River, Brown Eyed Women, Minglewood Blues, They Love Each Other, Looks Like Rain, Loser, Lazy Lightning-> Supplication 
2: Might As Well, Samson & Delilah, Candyman, Playin' In The Band-> Wharf Rat-> Drums-> Goin' Down The Road Feelin' Bad-> Playin' In The Band-> Around & Around, E: U.S. Blues, E: Sugar Magnolia


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 26, 2008)

Saw pretty much every concert at SPAC from 68-74, they had to have rock concerts to pay the bills, but the most memorable would have to be the Dead's last show at Red Rocks in the late 70's.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 26, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> gd halloween '80 radio city acoustic/ electric
> roundup allman bros et al jfk - just freakin funny cut water hoses riot
> who jfk - drove from temple u in philly back to nj to take the "magic bus" back to the show
> peter tosh / jimmy cliff tower theater phila
> ...



gorganzola you've got great tastes. I would have loved to see the Femmes in Italy

My favs
Pat Metheny- '89 Letter from Home tour , front row Bushnell Theater ,Hartford
Psychedelic Furs- early 80s Agora ballroom Hartford


----------



## marcski (Nov 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Yep, remember Belizbeha



Belizbeha rocked!  I LOVE the funk...and those guys definitely had the .... "flow" as they used to say.  I believe they've been defunct for a few years but hear they get together every once in a while for private parties...(ie. I heard Burton had them one recent year, not sure if its true).


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 26, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Saw pretty much every concert at SPAC from 68-74, they had to have rock concerts to pay the bills, but the most memorable would have to be the Dead's last show at Red Rocks in the late 70's.



I'm assuming you mean last show of the 70's at Red Rocks as they did play there numerous times during the 80's.


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 26, 2008)

marcski said:


> Belizbeha rocked!  I LOVE the funk...and those guys definitely had the .... "flow" as they used to say.  I believe they've been defunct for a few years but hear they get together every once in a while for private parties...(ie. I heard Burton had them one recent year, not sure if its true).



Saw them a bunch times in my time up there and in Boston when they'd play the Paradise or House of Blues. Loved those guys. 

Walked by - I think it was Bretton Woods - booth at the expo last week and "Not for Nothin'" was playing along with their promo video. Catch the flow.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 26, 2008)

Sept 17, 1980 - Bob Marley and the Wailers at Meehan Auditorium, Brown University - great show, only performed three more concerts before his death in 1981

October 30, 1980 - Grateful Dead at Radio City.  Helluva bus trip from Storrs, CT and seats in the 5th row.

Apr 23, 1982 - REM opening up for the English Beat at the Agora Ballroom in West Hartford.  REM was still relatively unknown at the time.  Maybe 200 people paying attention to a band that would later sell out staduims

August 1982 - The Clash at the Cape Cod Coliseum and Agora Ballroom.  The Clash set the bar for intensity for a live performance by any band I ever saw.

October 1, 1994 - Grateful Dead, Boston Garden - first Dead show was May 1978 this was my last of many in between.  Jerry and the boys nailed this show.  Opening Help on the Way > Slipknot > Franklin's Tower.  Top version of So Many Roads and killer second set Terrapin Station and Stella Blue.


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 26, 2008)

WWF-VT said:


> October 30, 1980 - Grateful Dead at Radio City.  Helluva bus trip from Storrs, CT and seats in the 5th row.



Those Radio City shows must have been fun, especially with the acoustic opening set.


----------



## marcski (Nov 26, 2008)

ChileMass said:


> Those Radio City shows must have been fun, especially with the acoustic opening set.



Agreed, my brother saw a whole bunch of them during that run!


----------



## WICKEDBUMPER (Nov 26, 2008)

too many great shows. these are just a few. 
-Ray Davies on the X-ray 2 man acoustic tour.  At some opera house. A legit posh-posh opera house with carpet, drapes, beautiful ceiling, 8 people to a box, each box had a personal tux wearing go-for, Perfect sound.  Right after the first song, he comments that he does not like the sound of his amp. After the 3rd or 4th song he picks up his amp and smashes it into pieces on stage and starts cursing and yelling. He throws his guitar down and walks off.   After 10 mins, his roadie comes out with a new amp and sets it up and tells the crowd that unless we beg him, he's not coming back out. after 20 mins. he comes out and finishes the show.
-black crowes in the stone pony parking lot.  Some unknown chick next to me puts her hand down my shorts for an hour.  Not to mention I'm standing 4 feet away from Marc Ford. 
-Kiss @ MSG. First reunion tour.  floor- 14th row. My ass never touched the seat. stood on the back of the chair the whole show.
-Buckwheat Zydeco @ SOBS. did not stop dancing for 3+ hours. Buck was in a great mood and just kept on playing.  If Buck cant make you dance, you have issues.
-dwayne doopsie on bourban street - unexplainable. the guy made the paint on the walls melt. 
-Blue Oyster Cult @ Jimmys basement comedy club. Just as the name says...The basement of a comedy club in a residential area.  BOC showed up with enough gear to play Giants stadium.  Loudest show I have ever experienced.  If you put your beer down on the table, it shook from one side to the other.


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 26, 2008)

Roger Waters The Pros and Cons of Hitch Hiking 1984 Hartford
EC was playing guitar!

David Bowie The Glass Spider Tour 1987 Hartford
Peter Frampton on guitar!

Van Halen The Monsters of Rock Tour 1988 Sullivan Stadium
Sammy Hagar

Rolling Stones Steel Wheels Tour 1989 Sullivan Stadium + Shea Stadium 

The Del Fuegos anywhere near Boston

Pajama Slave Dancers 

NRBQ


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 27, 2008)

WWF-VT said:


> October 1, 1994 - Grateful Dead, Boston Garden - first Dead show was May 1978 this was my last of many in between.  Jerry and the boys nailed this show.  Opening Help on the Way > Slipknot > Franklin's Tower.  Top version of So Many Roads and killer second set Terrapin Station and Stella Blue.



I caught the whole run and they were all killer shows.

I'm partial to 9/29 because of the 2nd set; it was like a step back in time; could've been a set list from 1973

Playin>Eyes>Estimated>He's Gone>Drums>Spanish Jam>Other One> Wharf Rat> Sugar Mag


----------



## jimk (Jul 22, 2021)

@Smellytele 's rock concert story in the Europe thread about the drunken girlfriend with muddy white pants made me dig up this thread.  I guess I never posted in it?  Maybe it was before my time on AZ?

I went to college in the mid-70s so that's when I saw some of my most memorable music concerts.  I was a standard baby boomer Rock N Roll fan and enjoyed concerts by Clapton, Allman Bros, Linda Ronstadt, ZZ Top, Springsteen, Zappa, etc, etc.  But two really memorable ones from around 1973-74 were The Earl Scruggs Review and Buddy Rich.  Earl was undoubtedly the greatest banjo player of all time and Buddy was possibly the greatest drummer of all time. They played the kind of music I hadn't previously listened to much, Bluegrass and Big Band respectively.  It was really fun to be exposed to these genres by two of the absolute greats.

Another oddly memorable concert occurred much later, around 2007 when I saw Peter Noone.  I had Low expectations.  It was a nostalgia act and we went to kill time at Hershey Park while the kids rode roller coasters. Wife and I both thought Peter Noone killed it with high energy versions of old Herman's Hermits tunes.  He even romped widely thru the audience giving free CDs to dozens of youngsters.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2021)

Great thread resurrection Jim and I agree about Buddy Rich.

Live music is such a huge part of my life.  When I joined this site and was thinking of a handle, I thought at the time what really defines my passions and it was my love if the Grateful Dead and skiing, so deadheadskier came out of that.  

We live where we do for basically four reasons

1. Close to family
2. Very good school district
3. IMO one of the best small music clubs in the country in The Stone Church.  It's now been the heart of the town for 51 years. 
4. Decent proximity to skiing

#3 has completely changed and spoiled me over our 13 years here.  I used to chase large arena and stadium concerts for years and years.  I've seen so many legends and some of them dozens of times.  Used to travel all over the Northeast for 15-20 concerts a year. 2-5 weekend camping music festivals as well 

Over the past ten years that number has dwindled to maybe 2 or 3 big concerts per year.   Some of that has to do with becoming a dad and lacking the time and energy to travel for music at great expense.

But most of it has to do with just how great the live music experiences are at the Stone Church.  I can hear the soundchecks from our back deck and walk there in ten minutes.  And the up and coming talent they book sometimes grows into National touring acts.  As an example, Phish played here a half dozen times in the early 90s before they blew up.  The indoor capacity of the venue is only 175 people.  

The pandemic has actually been a huge blessing in disguise for the Stone Church.  They were shut down in March 2020.  That reality was looking like it might end them.  The owner sent out a plea asking for $20k to cover taxes and utilities for six months.  The local community covered that request in two days.

Come July last year, the owner asked the town for a waiver to allow outdoor socially distanced shows in the parking lot nextdoor and got permission to move forward.  Starting right away they were hosting shows outdoors weather permitting five nights a week.  It was incredible.  Outside of Pembroke Studios in Mass and drive in shows with car pods, there was almost no substantial live music in New England for a year.  The Stone Church had by far the best setup and lineups.  I had friends traveling from far and wide coming to shows.  

They kept these outdoor socially distanced shows going through the middle of December.  People were there in ski gear on nights as cold as 35 degrees dancing away.  They reopened in March a few warm nights and then for good on April 9th.

Early spring it was still socially distanced shows.  Basically you would buy either a 4 top or 6 top table and the capacity was about 200 people.  Now the restrictions are lifted and the outdoor capacity is about 400 people and it's general admission.   Great bands Thursday through Saturday.  If they can't book a band that attracts 400, they book one that will attract 175 inside now with no restrictions.

This last year has been so great to be a part of what the Stone Church has become. Which is better than I could ever imagine.  During a pandemic!.   I typically buy extra tickets to shows once a month and tell the bands to resell the seats, but take the revenue from the extra tickets I bought and donate it to a local charity of their choice and to promote that charity during the show so other fans chip in to that cause.

It's a really beautiful and community lifting thing we have here at The Stone Church. Makes wanting to spend money on large production, corporate venue shows almost non-existent for me 

Though I do have tickets to see Primus play Rush in Portland in October.  They're playing the full album "A Tribute to Kings" by Rush; who we are big fan of. RIP Neil Peart.   Neil right there with Buddy as the best to hit skins.  

Picture of the Stone Church looking up the stairway from downtown to get up to Zion Hill.


----------



## jimk (Jul 23, 2021)

Good stuff @deadheadskier !  You are very fortunate to have that amazing venue nearby and to have it continue to function in the last year.  

I haven't seen a live music show since before the pandemic.  Here in the Wash DC area we usually have access to frequent/weekly free performances by military bands (USMC Presiden't Own, US Army Pershing's Own, US Navy and USAF bands, etc.) at many venues around the region and I've enjoyed them a lot over the years.   About 4 years ago I was visiting historic Mount Vernon, VA (George Washington's home) and caught a memorable free concert there by the USAF Strolling Strings ensemble - amazing what 15 people on violins and cellos can sound like playing Led Zeppelin's Kashmir!


I haven't been to a really large arena/stadium concert in many years, but I live 15 minutes from this 7000 seat place and in normal times see several shows per year here:

Wolf Trap National Park (Virginia)​






Ron Cogswell / Flickr / CC BY 2.0
[National parks are not usually associated with concerts, but concerts are the main events at Wolf Trap National Park for the Performing Arts in Fairfax County, Virginia. Philanthropist Catherine Filene Shouse donated the land to the National Park Service in the 1960s because she wanted to protect it from suburban sprawl. The property was the first, and remains the only, national park for performing arts.

Wolf Trap’s main stage is the Filene Center, a partially covered space that seats around 7,000. Half of the attendees sit in a covered pavilion, and half can sit on the lawns behind this area. Performances have included operas, folk music festivals, ballet, jazz, and symphonies (including performances by the National Symphony Orchestra). Besides the Filene Center, Wolf Trap has a children’s theater. ]


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 23, 2021)

Gathering of vibes 4 daye of grateful dead and other awesome bands in CT on water in 2011 
It was awesome time I was so drunk and stoned along with 85% of the attendees

Just curious if any one on AZ belongs this dead haeed Facebook group I recommend









						Deadhead Life - Grateful Dead To The Core! | Facebook
					

PLEASE READ: Alyssa and I started this group out of frustration with other groups and what seemed to be constant negativity as well as political posts. NO POLITICAL POSTS ARE ALLOWED. There is no...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## jimk (Jul 24, 2021)

Back in 2013 at that same venue (Wolftrap) I saw Warren Haynes when he joined the National Symphony Orchestra for a Jerry Garcia tribute concert.  They played a bunch of Grateful Dead tunes and Warren used Jerry's "Wolf" guitar.  Photo below is not mine, but from the concert I attended.


Question:  I'm not really a Deadhead, but am a casual fan of the group's music.  Is it bad form to wear a Hawaiian shirt instead of a tie dye shirt to a dead concert?


----------



## crank (Sep 29, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm assuming you mean last show of the 70's at Red Rocks as they did play there numerous times during the 80's.


I just saw my first show at Red Rocks a week or so ago.  Brandi Carlile and the Colorado Symphony Orchestra.  It as awesome and lol: lots of lesbians.

Checking out their museum I saw that the Grateful Dead played Red Rocks more than any other band.

Which leads me to what has to be my most memorable concert:  The Grateful Dead at the Capitol Theatre in Port Chester, NY in 1970.l  NRPS opened.  I was only 13.  Saw them there again in '71.


----------



## jimk (Sep 29, 2021)

crank said:


> I just saw my first show at Red Rocks a week or so ago.  Brandi Carlile and the Colorado Symphony Orchestra.  It as awesome and lol: lots of lesbians.
> 
> Checking out their museum I saw that the Grateful Dead played Red Rocks more than any other band.
> 
> Which leads me to what has to be my most memorable concert:  The Grateful Dead at the Capitol Theatre in Port Chester, NY in 1970.l  NRPS opened.  I was only 13.  Saw them there again in '71.


I visited the Red Rocks facility 3 or 4 years ago when I was staying nearby on a ski trip.  No shows going on because it was winter, but museum was open.  Would love to catch a show there sometime, stunning setting!

Here's a cross post from that other website, lists most of the concerts I have attended:
70's
David Bromberg (roots/folk, possibly my 1st concert, 1972.)
America 2x (the late Dan Peek was totally bombed during one show and basically propped up by the other two)
Linda Ronstadt (front row, just as You're No Good was climbing the charts)
Focus (Dutch group with manic guitarist Jan Akkerman)
Charlie Byrd
Dion*
Frank Zappa* (memorably crazy show)
Rolling Stones*(ticket cost $10 in 1975)
Earl Scruggs Review (got to visit with him in empty hall during sound check)
Buddy Rich (amazing drummer!)
John McLaughlin
Larry Coryell
Looking Glass (one hit wonder, played Brandy You're a Fine Girl at beginning and end of show)
Pointer Sisters
George Benson
Doobie Brothers* (gave a very good show, I worked as an usher close to stage at Cole Fieldhouse, Univ of MD)
ZZ Top* and Kiss (I worked a spotlight at this show, Capitol Center, Largo MD.  BTW the recently deceased Dusty Hill of ZZ Top was a big Elvis fan and did a nice cover of Jailhouse Rock at that show.)

Stephen Stills and Manassas (I worked as an usher at this show)
Neil Young*
Eric Clapton*
Allman Brothers*

80’s
BB King*
Joe Jackson
Bobby Blue Bland*
Sonny Stitt
Patty Smith (she walked off stage and never came back after one or two songs claiming to be sick, her band was good and played on for an hour)
I think I saw Richie Havens and the Talking Heads in the 80s but can't remember for sure

90’s
Peter, Paul and Mary (my brother the Marine and other family members were with me and Peter made a memorable appeal to veterans before singing Where Have All the Flowers Gone, saying he was anti-war, but not anti-soldier.)
Jake Shimabukuro (the Jimi Hendrix of the ukulele)
Kenny Loggins 2x

00’s
Willie Nelson (legend, glad I got to see him)
Wynton Marsalis
Beach Boys*
Bruce Hornsby
Bonnie Raitt*
Keb Mo
Dr. John
Lyle Lovitt (with the large band, my wife often cites this as one of the best shows she's ever attended)
Peter Noone (Herman's Hermits)
Joe Cocker (his voice was nearly gone, but I love his song catalog and the band was great)
Bobby McFerrin
Manhattan Transfer
Davey Jones (member of The Monkees)
Josh Groban

10’s
B52s 2x
Tedeschi-Trucks (Derek is a powerhouse!)
Aretha Franklin* (concert started great with RESPECT, but seemed to run out of gas after that, she died a couple years later)
Crosby Stills & Nash*
Sting*
Warren Haynes
Los Lobos
Bare Naked Ladies (at Vail during 2015 FIS Alpine World Ski Championships)
Righteous Brothers* (Bill Medley with Bucky Heard replacing the late Bobby Hatfield. This is the last live concert I've seen, Las Vegas, NV, Feb 2020.)

*Rock Hall of Fame member


Near miss, not going when I had the chance

Elvis 1974, Univ of Maryland, turned down a chance to usher at this show to instead go home from college for the weekend


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 2, 2021)

crank said:


> I just saw my first show at Red Rocks a week or so ago.  Brandi Carlile and the Colorado Symphony Orchestra.  It as awesome and lol: lots of lesbians.
> 
> Checking out their museum I saw that the Grateful Dead played Red Rocks more than any other band.
> 
> Which leads me to what has to be my most memorable concert:  The Grateful Dead at the Capitol Theatre in Port Chester, NY in 1970.l  NRPS opened.  I was only 13.  Saw them there again in '71.


I saw "The Dead" at Red Rocks in 2004. Concert was not great,  the Warren Haynes version, but any version of my favorite band is worth while. The venue?  Best in the country for me to date. Bonus, skied the 3 days prior at Abasin, mid June, including a wet powder day. Best concert ever?  Live Aid in Philly, 1985. Great show.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 4, 2021)

Metallica with the Symphony Orchestra at MSG in NYC back in 1999.


----------

